# [risolto]  ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3

## ..db..

Premetto che di gentOO ne capisco poco.... 

con questo comando => emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

```
* configure has detected that the sem_open function is broken.

 * Please ensure that /dev/shm is mounted as a tmpfs with mode 1777.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   Broken sem_open function (bug 496328)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3763:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Broken sem_open function (bug 496328)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:python-2.7.5-r3:20140311-004139.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/work/Python-2.7.5'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:python-2.7.5-r3:20140311-004139.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3:

 * configure has detected that the sem_open function is broken.

 * Please ensure that /dev/shm is mounted as a tmpfs with mode 1777.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   Broken sem_open function (bug 496328)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3763:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Broken sem_open function (bug 496328)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:python-2.7.5-r3:20140311-004139.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/work/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3/work/Python-2.7.5'
```

emerge --info '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.2.0-60-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.0-60-generic-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5200+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1792980 total,     81248 free

KiB Swap:    4802020 total,   4577632 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Mar 2014 00:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 (multilib) ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -sqlite -tk -wininst" ABI_X86="64"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."
```

emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo'

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite* ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -tk -wininst"
```

come mi devo comportare? Quali sono i mesaggi importanti... grazie..

gia che ci sono mi permetto di chiedere anche 2 consigli  sul make.conf, come protrei migliorarlo?

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="alsa dbus flac gif gnome gpm gtk jpeg mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg -qt4 -kde X xml udev"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3" 

RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nouveau"
```

Last edited by ..db.. on Tue Mar 11, 2014 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loxdegio

Stai facendo l'installazione da live e aggiornando i pachhetti? Quell'errore lo da solo quando l'ambiente ospite non è lo stesso in cui sta lavorando portage (=chroot in live per esempio). Se è così prova a mascherare python (senza versione) e procedere al suo aggiornamento una volta che hai finito l'installazione dell'SO e riavviato

----------

## ..db..

sto continuando l'installazione in chroot,  infatti sto installando da stage3...

adesso provo a mascherare phyton e poi ti faccio sapere... intanto grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  uffa ... cominciamo con le correzioni ... a meno che non ti serve per mantenere una formattazione a colonne (il tag code usa spaziatura fissa, quote no) è sempre meglio usare quote (che ti consente che di usare colori, dimensione e grassetto per evidenziare) per riportare gli output come da mia correzione  *..db.. wrote:*   

>  *emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world (bleah ... -aDNuv è meglio) wrote:*   * configure has detected that the sem_open function is broken.
> 
>  * Please ensure that /dev/shm is mounted as a tmpfs with mode 1777.
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3::gentoo failed (configure phase):
> ...

 come puoi vedere l'informazione la hai già e se vai sul bugzilla puoi vedere la soluzione.

Per il futuro tieni a mente che se nei messaggi di errore è riportato un bug la prima cosa è andare sul bugzilla non cercare su google o sul forum.

O non hai montato /dev/ con --rbind ma solo con --bind od i permessi di /dev/shm sono balordi, correggili e dovrebbe andare. O rimonta /dev/shm con -O remount,mode=1777 (persino in ambito devel si sente la decadenza della civiltà occidentale ormai...) sulla live.

 A scanso di future rogne regolati con qualcosa del genere sul sistema che stai installando 

```
shm      /dev/shm         tmpfs rw,mode=1777                                                0 0

builddir /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,dev,suid,exec,relatime,size=7168m,nr_inodes=7M,mode=0775 0 0
```

così basta un semplice mount builddir o unmount builddir per controllare la compilazione in ram ... in questo caso se avessi usato quote...  *sbagliato wrote:*   

> shm      /dev/shm         tmpfs rw,mode=1777                                                0 0
> 
> builddir /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,dev,suid,exec,relatime,size=7168m,nr_inodes=7M,mode=0775 0 0

 così vedi quando usare code (oppure se non vuoi che una lunga riga possa essere mandata a capo).

Se proprio non va, in simili casi, dato che leggo  *emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3 wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite* ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -tk -wininst"

 potresti provare con qualcosa del genere *Quote:*   

> USE="-use" emerge -1 =dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3

  seguito da un emerge -1 python per rimettere a posto, dove use è sqlite o readline o xml (è un approccio un tantino "estremo" giusto se hai mascherato e squinternato qualcosa) od lanciare prima un emerge -1 per readline od sqlite. Con la prima installazione ed intoppi per dipendenze ricorsive (sqlite vuole python-vettelappesca e python vuole sqlite) l'approccio è questo senza dimenticare che --resume --skipfirst e --kepgoing sono tue amiche, usale.

Così non rompi le tasche con intoppi banali...  :Mr. Green: 

Dopo aver fatto l'upgrade del python se ti si blocca ancora ti consiglio di lanciare python-updater altrimenti, finito l'aggiornamento, lancialo comunque.

Non devi mascherare nulla.

Vedo con piacere che si è stabilita una nuova deprecabilissima tradizione qui...

A proposito, complimenti, sei il primo apparente niubbo (22 messaggi ... mi sa che lo sapevi che sono in agguato... ma sono di buonumore) che riporta correttamente l'output e fornisce informazioni complete da diversi anni a questa parte... resto basito ...

 *..db.. wrote:*   

> gia che ci sono mi permetto di chiedere anche 2 consigli  sul make.conf, come protrei migliorarlo?

  */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> USE="alsa dbus flac gif gnome   gpm gtk jpeg mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg -qt4 -kde X xml udev"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="vesa   nouveau"

 Premesso che la regola è un problema un thread, scrivere ancora sull'ottimizzazione è troppo, lo avrò ripetuto un centinaio di volte in diversi thread anche recenti come procedere. quindi cerca che ti fa bene.

Comunque, tanto per farti capire cosa potresti fare, questo è il mio (preso da un altro post quindi vecchiotto, controlla)  */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -g0"
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> BASE_PORTDIR=/usr/portage
> ...

 

Ti dico già che è inutile che fai l'eroe (od imbecille autolesionista perché tali sono gli eroi in effetti) quindi per la configurazione del kernel usa genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all e configura il benedetto genkernel. Non fa più figo ripetere una sequenza di comandi per copiare il kernel ed i moduli al loro posto e parti da uhn default (quello del kernel) che non è adatto a gentoo.

Per impostare le use un emerge --color y -epv @world | less ti potrebbe consentire di farti un'idea di quello che effettivamente ti serve.

In aggiornamento non ti scordare che revdep-rebuild può sempre tornare utile e che emerge @preserverd-rebuild ed emerge --deplclean sono necessari.

Buone bestemmie (avrei preferito il solito link alla pagina di nonciclopedia su gentoo ma la hanno cancellata, maledetti fanboy senza umorismo, che riposi in pace insieme alla lingua ed alla costituzione italiane).

----------

## ..db..

sai oggi è il mio compleanno... e la tua risposta è un gran regalo !!! grazie !!!

 ora mi metto allo studio di gentoo...... ahahahaha   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

esser contenti dell'invecchiare... mah... si vede proprio che questa distribuzione è fatta per gente che ama farsi del male...

----------

## ..db..

...non sono contento d'invecchiare sono contento per la risposta... due cose ben diverse  :Smile:  poi il giorno del mio compleanno! un segno divino!

 comunque sembra che abbia risolto però in questa maniere... spero di non aver fatto una cavolata...

 la cartella /dev/shm era un collegamento a run/shm la quale non esisteva 

quindi

 ho cancellato il collegamento e creato la cartella /dev/shm dandogli i permessi corretti ovvero 1777

forse era meglio creare la cartella /run/shm?

o fatto anche le modifiche che mi hai consigliato ma per quelle apriro un altro tred grazie ancora!

----------

## djinnZ

se trova la directory (il termine "cartella" appartiene alle traduzioni pacchiane del mondo M$, visto che directory alle volte è anche il faldone/volume perchè vi è incluso e non solo il repertorio lo hanno confuso con il file che vuol dire cartella) /run openrc monta li in tmpfs /var/run quindi il link era un trucchetto per non caricare un secondo tmpfs per /dev/shm od una nuova castroneria (non è che sia un fan di quelle soluzioni alla RH). Sulla live è correttamente interpretato, nel chroot no.

La live dovrebbe avere problemi ma non è un danno visto che le modifiche le perdi al riavvio. L'unico vero problema è che stai usando il tmpfs predisposto per /dev che non è molto capiente. Altre compilazioni potrebbero bloccarsi se fanno uso massiccio di file temporanei e semafori in shm.

Non posso sostituirmi a te dato che non so quale live hai usato ma forse è la vera ragione a fondo del bug.

Da persona civile, se non fosse già stato segnalato, dovresti iscriverti sul bugzilla e segnalare, in quel bug, che la live usa un link simbolico che nel chroot viene male interpretato.

Fai una prova quando puoi, riavviando, e vedi oltre ai mount --rbind per /dev /sys e /proc, aggiungendo anche il mount --rbind /run /mnt/gentoo/run la questione si risolve. In tal caso la documentazione andrebbe corretta, tutto qui, ma non so perché sembra che non lo vogliano fare.

Sull'installazione, una volta avviata con il suo kernel, non dovresti avere problemi invece.

Di mio preferisco avere filesystem separati per /var/run /shm e /tmp (che invece ho su partizione dedicata, visto che lo uso per massicci backup) ed un altro ancora per compilare ma c'è gente che mette tutto insieme o fa link da /var/tmp/portage a /dev/shm, de gustibus non sputazzellam diceva quel tale...

----------

## ..db..

sicuramente è preferibile avere filesystem separati però è la prima installazione che eseguo... tempo al tempo.

 non uso live faccio chroot da ubuntu

ora il terminale è in fase di compilazione, finito provo la soluzione che hai consigliato ovvero => mount --rbind /run /mnt/gentoo/run

molto probabile che l'errore sia quello e sicuramente non è un bug, ma una "dimenticanza" dovuta alla mia scarsa conoscenza dei sistemi operativi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

Allora si spiega è una "cretinata" alla ubuntu maniera (ammetto che non ho mai usato la live di gentoo quindi pensavo che la colpa fosse sua).

Il problema è che per risparmiare spazio in ram e tempo cpu se hai un programma che riempie shm blocchi anche la creazione di nuovi device (per /dev), blocchi i demoni perchè non puoi più aggijngere nulla in /var/run etc.

Il cretinetto che usa il pc solo per andare aggiornare la pagina di fessbucc difficilmente si troverà negli impicci e quindi andrebbe anche bene ma se compili facilmente ti ritrovi nelle pesti (e non è facile convincere certe distribuzioni che le tue necessità sono diverse, del genere di centos/RH che ad ogni aggiornamento vuole riportare NM del piffero e conseguente ip dinamico su un server che fa da dhcp per l'intera rete, quindi è l'unico che dovrebbe essere statico).

L'idea è cretina perché l'approccio è sommario "alla windozz".

Per me è una buona idea avere tmp su una partizione separata per te potrebbe essere un'idiozia e sta meglio in ram, di contro per te /var/spool potrebbe essere critica e deve andare per conto suo.

Tutto è un gioco di equilibri tra le necessità di sicurezza (non solo vulnerabilità ma anche contenere i problemi) e prestazioni. CI sono metodi ottimali in assoluto ma le soluzioni sono ottimali solo per il caso specifico.

Dire "è meglio avere filesystem separati"¹ è una sentenza idiota, le persone scelgono (dopo aver valutato i pro ed i contro) di avere filesystem separati se, quando e come gli conviene.

¹ interessante notare che il giornalista medio si esprime sempre così con estrema convinzione

----------

## ..db..

!!!!!!!! sì l'errore era di non aver montato /run

quindi basta dare => mount --rbind /run /mnt/gentoo/run <=

io comunque ho la /tmp separta su ubuntu... facciadiculo non lo uso quasi mai.... e tenere / e /home separeti è sicuramente meglio! nel caso si debba reinstallare tutto almeno salvi qualche dato.....

----------

## djinnZ

Dipende sempre da quello che c'è e da cosa prevedi di fare.

Se usi il pc solo per navigare e la home non contiene nulla di rilevante a parte le impostazioni dell'ambiente grafico e le archiviazioni dei browser (compreso il client di posta) in realtà potresti farne a meno, guadagnando spazio effettivo su disco e prestazioni, se usi un disco flash devi tener conto che partizioni separate ne inficiano la vita e riducono l'affidabilità al contrario di quello che avviene sui dischi "normali" e via dicendo.

Se già non usi la posta in imap ma in smtp e quindi l'archivio non è sostituibile le cose cambiano e sarebbe il caso di metterla separata (backup a parte). Se anche usi imap ma hai una casella posta da 10 GB (che richiede due giorni per essere sincronizzata) ti conviene ugualmente.

Io ho portage insieme ad usr sulla root ma i pacchetti binari sono su una partizione separata (in realtà su altro disco) visto che il portage ed i sorgenti me li posso sempre scaricare, se hai una connessione lenta sarebbe il caso di metterci anche i sorgenti.

In tutti i problemi ti devi porre una serie di domande del genere "quanto è importante?", "quali problemi possono presentarsi?", quali sono le alternative e qual è il rovescio della medaglia?" etc. Decidi e pianifichi bilanciando le necessità.

L'approccio alla windozz/ios/android/ubuntu/RH (che a mio avviso è il vero nemico di linux/BSD) è ... buttar lì la prima cosa che capita solo perché, colà dove si vuol quel che si puote, un tizio si è svegliato ed ha detto entusiasta che così deve essere. Che poi sia una cosa fastidiosa, che comporti altri problemi non importa. Ipse dixit.

Se ti serve un paio di scarpe vai in negozio, le provi e scegli quelle della tua misura che ti piacciono o stanno meglio con i vestiti che indossi e ti sono più comode, se stringono un pochino vai dal calzolaio e te le fai allargare oppure ci provi tu mettendo dell'ovatta nel punto dove danno fastidio.

L'utonto è il tipo che entra in negozio e prende quelle che comprano tutti, se sono troppo piccole non c'è problema, va a farsi amputare le dita, se sono un poco strette evita di camminarci o si riduce a far sanguinare i piedi.

Gentoo non è una distribuzione da utonti.

----------

